# HVAC/P Jobs in PA. or MD.



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt......still looking thaxs


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

It's a good field to get into, but right now things are slow.
Keep looking I'm sure something will turn up for you.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

yep....still looking......hoped to have a job by now :angry:.....I think they might think I'm to old


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

On my way to work everyday I pass a small shop that has had a sign out front that they are looking for and HVAC tech. It has been there for a while, so I dont know it they actually still need someone or not, but I can get the name and number of the place for you if you would like. It is in Marion Center, PA, which may be to far for you to travel.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

thaxs much, alittle to far though


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

bump ^^^:wink:


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

Still looking for a HVAC job.



thax


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt again


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------

